# Brother pr 600 vs pr 620



## Coaster (May 2, 2013)

Can somebody tell me the differences between the pr 600 and pr 620. Thank you


----------



## Bluefeather (May 6, 2013)

I own both machines and there really is no difference with them. They both use the same size hoops, the computer screen is the same and so is the software. When I had my PR600 serviced, the software was updated and I noticed only one small thing had changed. That was the ability to swap thread colors quicker. If you are looking to purchase one of these machines, it doesn't matter which one you buy because they are the same. The PR620 is just a newer model.


----------



## Coaster (May 2, 2013)

Thank you

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------

